# want to get a haircut + dye it, SUGGESTIONS? [picture inside]



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

i wanna get my shit together so i can finally get out of this 2 year rut i've been in
and i figured i'd start off with something simple and easy 









okay so
this was taken 8ish months ago
it's much longer now but my face hasn't changed much
i have a light olive complexion but idt you can really tell in this picture
if i opt for a blonde/dirty blonde, i have to be careful or else i'll look washed out/half dead
the back of my head is shaped weird (lol) so i'm trying to steer clear of pixie cuts
i'm not sure what 'face shape' i have so i can't help you there, but i'm sure it's easy to figure out haha

so yes, i'm down for anything roud:
don't hold back and go wild if you like


----------



## Bullet (Mar 30, 2014)

what about this colour?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

The "Tomato" cut would fix everything you mentioned.














Simple, lively, very "summer" oriented, fresh... and nobody will notice the odd shape at the back of your head. Plus, the color will really bring out your complexion.



:kitteh:

YW

-ZDD


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> okay so
> this was taken 8ish months ago
> it's much longer now but my face hasn't changed much
> i have a light olive complexion but idt you can really tell in this picture
> ...


:dry:



Modal Soul said:


> so yes, i'm down for anything roud:
> don't hold back and go wild if you like


Just get an undershave.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Daaannng you are like the prettiest girl on all of this social media personality typing and general discussion forum and website.


l bet you'd loo good with some shade of eggplantish auburn/along the red purple spectrum.


l can't really imagine how the back of your head is shaped. Do you mean flat? Mine is flat and l feel like bangs help:blushed:


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep it the way it is. There's no need for you to dye your hair unless you are searching for some kind of novelty in your look.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

yet another intj said:


> :dry:
> 
> 
> Just get an undershave.


woah
did i say/do something wrong? you didn't have to come here and you definitely didn't have to post 
but um thanks for the suggestion, i suppose

@_Zombie Devil Duckie_ same goes for you


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Daaannng you are like the prettiest girl on all of this social media personality typing and general discussion forum and website.
> 
> 
> l bet you'd loo good with some shade of eggplantish auburn/along the red purple spectrum.
> ...


ah thank you miss, i'm sure you're a beaut 

i've dyed my hair similar colours, actually 
I was thinking a red/purple/burgundy shade (but i can't really find one that stands out) or black

nahhh haha it's not noticeable
like you said, it's just flat and i think that's fairly common amongst people 
short hair looks just fine but i tried a pixie cut 6ish years ago and it was hard to style 
kudos to whoever can pull one off tho

@_HandiAce_ ah well it's been like this for quit a while and it's been... a year or so? since i've gotten it cut so it's dead af
figured i'd change things up a bit, yanno?

@_Bullet_ hmmmm good suggestion, thank you


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> you definitely didn't have to post
> but um thanks for the suggestion, i suppose


You are welcome.

:kitteh:


----------

